# Ip-webcam panasonic bl-c10



## saab83 (28. Mai 2005)

Hallo, ich habe folgendes problem, ich habe eine ip-webcam gekauft von panasonic (bl-c10) und zuhause ans netzwerk angeschlossen. Ich habe einen zyxel prestige 660HUB ANALOG. Installieren wahr kein problem local kann ich di webcam steuern und ansehen. Auch den internet zugang konnte ich installieren habe auch bei viewnet.com die webadresse bekommen. Nun folgendes wenn ich auf meine webadresse klicke die ich bekommen habe, sollte ich auf die webcam per internet kommen, aber ich komme zu hause nur auf den zyxel router weiter nicht was könnte das problem sein habe scho vieles ausprobiert leider nichts zum erfolg 

Vielen dank für die hilfe oli


----------

